# Winchester Model 50



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Have an old Winshester Model 50 12 guage auto shotgun that I use for deer when I want to shoot buckshot. It has a 30" full choke barrel and will put all 9 00 buck in a 10" pie plate a 35 yards. Real tight pattern, but the gun overall is a little too long.

I found another barrel online that I bought for $75. It has a PolyChoke Deluxe on it. The barrel is 27" with choke. Still longer than I wanted. Looking for 20" for slugs and buckshot. Is this a good choke? Can I remove it or will it require a gunsmith? If it is a good choke I may have the barrel cut and have it remounted or if not I may cut the barrel and have it threaded for screw in chokes.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Don't cut the barrel. Save it for turkey shoots and clean up on them.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am not going to mess with the original 30" full choke. Very pleased with the pattern it produces. I want to cut the barrel that I bought online. Do you think the polychoke would hold a pattern as tight as the full choke?

I have tried to unscrew the polychoke with no luck. It must be welded on not threaded. I guess I need a gunsmith.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If you are shooting slugs get a rifled barrel 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

Poly choke ain’t worth a pinch of monkey shit IMHO...saw it off


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

No rifled barrel available for this gun. No experience with a polychoke. Think I will have the new barrel cut and threaded for screw in chokes. Slugs should be good in a smooth bore out to 50 yards.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

billyb said:


> No rifled barrel available for this gun. No experience with a polychoke. Think I will have the new barrel cut and threaded for screw in chokes. Slugs should be good in a smooth bore out to 50 yards.


Good plan....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

billyb said:


> No rifled barrel available for this gun. No experience with a polychoke. Think I will have the new barrel cut and threaded for screw in chokes. Slugs should be good in a smooth bore out to 50 yards.


Price it out first. Might be cheaper to pick up a used gun with rifled barrel. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

This was my Dad's gun. Since I started hunting with it a few years ago I have killed several bucks. Just wanted a short barrel that would be more manageable in the swamp. I use Federal Flight Control buckshot so they may pattern good in a smooth bore.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Got prices for cutting the barrel locally. AAATactical tried to convince me that there was a lot of work involved and quoted me $200. Years ago I sent a barrel to Michael Orlenè in MA so I called him. He is still doing this type of work. His price is $20. He will thread it for $65. He said that I should keep the polychoke on the barrel because they were a great tool. If I do the total barrel length would be 27" so only 3" shorter than the original barrel. I really wanted a 20" barrel.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The barrel is on it's way to MA. Too bad local gunsmiths are too pricey. It will be ready for next season.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr. Orlene called today and has finished the barrel I sent him. He cut it to 19" and crowned it, threaded it for chokes and added a bead. Got a full and IC choke tube. He is mailing it to me for a total of $163. Said it had a real nice bore and should shoot rifled slugs very accurately. I am going to put a Burris Fastfire on it.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Old barrel vs new barrel


----------

